# Stella Question



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I have two questions: Is the only difference between the Stella 2500FD and the Stella 3000FD the line capacity? According to the specifications on the website (http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/products/reels/spinning/Stella_FD.html), the reels are exactly the same except for how much line they hold. Secondly, when putting braid on a Stella, is it recommended to put monofilament on the reel first (against the spool) and then top it off with braid in order to keep the braid from slipping on the spool?


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this question(s)?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry brudder, yes line capacity is the difference. And yes I would put mono first or you can put some electrical tape around the spool then braid up so It doesnt slip. I personally dont use braid but that's the consensus..Tight lines bro...Dip


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the stella 3000 fd and I also have a stradic 2500fi.. I use 20# power pro and while the stradic never runs empty it does get pretty low on high wind days I can cast the heck out of either.. If I had to buy another stella I would buy another 3000.. The wiegh should be pretty close to the same I think a 3000 is a perfect size reel for inshore.. I have even taken my stella offshore and caught dolphin with it.. 

And yes I use about 10 yards of the same diamter mono is the power pro to back it.. I really didnt want to put tape on my reel. Its a truly amazing reel once you use it nothing else will compare..


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

robul said:


> Its a truly amazing reel once you use it nothing else will compare..


And that is why I can never use one, it'll make me sell my Stradics and Sustain and buy Stellas. I guess I would really be doing my part for the economy.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a number of STL3000FB reels. I use 1ft of 20lb mono and then fill the 3000 spool with 150yds of 20lb Sufix braid.

Charles


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

robul said:


> I have the stella 3000 fd and I also have a stradic 2500fi.. I use 20# power pro and while the stradic never runs empty it does get pretty low on high wind days I can cast the heck out of either.. If I had to buy another stella I would buy another 3000.. The wiegh should be pretty close to the same I think a 3000 is a perfect size reel for inshore.. I have even taken my stella offshore and caught dolphin with it..
> 
> And yes I use about 10 yards of the same diamter mono is the power pro to back it.. I really didnt want to put tape on my reel. Its a truly amazing reel once you use it nothing else will compare..


Thanks for the information. I agree with you. I have a Stella 3000FD, but am looking to get another Stella to put on a lighter rod for use in lighter tackle situations. I think the 3000FD is the perfect reel for inshore as well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The only other difference besides the line capacity is the handle paddle. Its slightly larger.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

the 3000 is teh way to go. I can cast my sahara 2500 down to no line with 20# power pro so i assume it is teh same on the stella 2500. I am switching to 15# power pro on my saharas to see if that will help from casting all the line off. I use tape and just thread all braid on it. I tried sufix but I dont like it. It doesnt seem to last as long as power pro does. This forum is perfect for me. I use all shimano reels and I have all gloomis rods for personal and customers and I use nothing but powerpro on all spinning gear. Hey Bantam can I get a greenie for that!!lol


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

You're a brave man letting customers near your loomis rods!


----------

